# Welcher Star sah früher so aus?



## Mandalorianer (22 Aug. 2010)

*Ein kleines Promi-Rätsel

Welcher Star sah früher so aus?​*



​

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, um welchen Star es sich hierbei handeln könnte? Nur so viel: Die Blondine sieht heutzutage längst nicht mehr so aus wie auf diesem Foto von 2006.

In Amerika zählt sie längst zu einem der bekanntesten TV-Starlets, nicht zuletzt aufgrund von skurrilem Wahnsinn. Bekannt wurde sie vor allem durch einen Kurzauftritt in einer US-Serie und einer anschließenden Hauptrolle in einer anderen Produktion.

Auch als Sängerin und Modedesignerin versuchte sich diese junge Frau schon, die im Jahr 2009 in den Hafen der Ehe einfuhr. Mittlerweile reichte sie aber schon wieder die Scheidung ein.

*Na, habt ihr erraten, um wen es sich hier handelt? Falls nicht, die Auflösung gibt es später...

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Claudia (22 Aug. 2010)

Das müsste Heidi Montag sein oder?


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Aug. 2010)

*Update*

* Richtig Auflösung des Rätsels

Total krass! So sah Heidi Montag früher aus ​*


​
Kaum zu glauben, aber wahr! Wenn man sich das Foto so anschaut, dann würde man wohl nie im Leben ernsthaft glauben, dass es sich bei den beiden Blondinen um ein und dieselbe Person handelt. Doch genau das ist hier der Fall, bei dem Mädel handelt es sich um die Reality-TV-Darstellerin Heidi Montag (23), die sich in den letzten vier Jahren äußerlich mehr verändert hat, als Janet Jackson (44) in ihrem ganzen Leben.

Der Star aus The Hills unterzog sich im Jahr 2007 einer Nasenkorrektur und einer Brustvergrößerung. Im November 2009 hatte sie immer noch nicht genug und ließ ganze zehn Schönheitsoperationen an nur einem Tag durchführen. Vor einigen Wochen ließ sie sogar verlauten, sich gerne noch einmal die Brüste vergrößern lassen zu wollen.

Mit ihrem Schönheitswahn hat Heidi Montag längst den Ruf einer Witzfigur weg. Obendrein sorgte sie und ihr Ehemann Spencer Pratt (26) immer wieder für peinliche Negativschlagzeilen aus ihrem Leben vor und nach der endgültigen Trennung. Denn Montag reichte am 30. Juli diesen Jahres aufgrund unüberbrückbarer Differenzen die Scheidung ein.

Schade, dass aus dem lieben Mädchen von nebenan – das zumindest scheint sie auf den damaligen Bildern zu verkörpern – eine Beauty-Wahnsinnige geworden ist!

*Habt ihr bei unserem Promi-Rätsel Welcher Star ist das? erraten können, dass es sich dabei um Heidi handelt? Natürlich Richtig :thumbup:

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## armin (23 Aug. 2010)

gewaltig :thx:


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Aug. 2010)

Da sieht sie im Vergleich zu früher richtig entstellt aus!


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (23 Aug. 2010)

armin schrieb:


> gewaltig :thx:



Ja, gewaltig dämlich


----------



## drready (23 Aug. 2010)

hätt ich nicht gedacht. früher hübscher


----------



## JayP (23 Aug. 2010)

Also ich musste schon lange grübeln um herauszufinden dass das Heidi Montag ist

Dieser Verschlimmbesserungswahn in Hollywood ist schon echt krass

Noch viel schlimmer find ich aber den (ex)Ehemann von der Heidi namens Spencer Pratt. 

Das ist ein absoluter Psychopath:crazy:


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2010)

früher war sie hübscher


----------



## haegar331 (29 Aug. 2010)

Ist wohl wie eine Sucht...


----------

